# iPhone - can music and contacts be transferred



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Is there a way to get music, as well as contacts, from my iPhone to my Laptop (Windows 7)? I'd like to save my phone contacts onto my laptop without having to hand type them, and get my music from the iPhone playlists to my my laptop.

Thank you,

Jenny


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

akhomesteader said:


> Is there a way to get music, as well as contacts, from my iPhone to my Laptop (Windows 7)? I'd like to save my phone contacts onto my laptop without having to hand type them, and get my music from the iPhone playlists to my my laptop.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Jenny


Google should sync your contacts if you siyn up for it, its how I got my blackberry contacts onto iphone and back on blackberry.

Itunes will also work.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

iTunes deleted my music playlists.  I could not find my contacts on my laptop after that. The Google Sync looks like it would just add my phone contacts to my gmail contacts. Don't want that. I'd like to have my contacts go to a program or list that I could print from my laptop. I found a couple of programs that would transfer a few of the contacts, but then they wanted me to purchase to get all of my contacts transferred, and another purchase to get the playlists (which I no longer have anyway). 

So, is there something that will move the contacts to my computer in a form that can be printed, and that's free? Or if I have to pay, is there one that's not all that much?

Thanks


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

itunes


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

I did use iTunes, but am unable to find where it put the contacts. I think I read someplace that they go to Outlook contacts, but I don't have Outlook. I have Windows Live something or other. I've looked in all the contacts lists I can find in my computer, and they aren't there. I'm probably looking in the wrong place. Same with the music. It deleted all my playlists, but said that it did transfer all the music to my computer. Can't find it anywhere.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

akhomesteader said:


> I did use iTunes, but am unable to find where it put the contacts. I think I read someplace that they go to Outlook contacts, but I don't have Outlook. I have Windows Live something or other. I've looked in all the contacts lists I can find in my computer, and they aren't there. I'm probably looking in the wrong place. Same with the music. It deleted all my playlists, but said that it did transfer all the music to my computer. Can't find it anywhere.


Yes iTunes will delete if you did not buy all that music FROM iTunes.
If the songs were bought directly from iTunes I don't think they would have been deleted. Something like that I read on Apples site.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

The music is still on the phone, just not organized into playlists. I'd like to find it on my computer. Can anyone tell me where it downloads to? Or, what program to use to get it from my phone to my computer?


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Call your cell company. 

I did and VZ connected me to an Apple rep who walked me through what I needed to do.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

This is why I prefer Android. Copying things is much easier.

Anyway... if the music cannot be verified by iTunes, you won't get it and can possibly lose it in the process of their cloud syncing. I've watched people loose everything including their historical emails from trying to use google to sync as well. In my mind, the best way is always device to device.

The short answer to transfer iphone anything to a computer is to connect it directly and import into iTunes on your computer however, the same thing can happen when you import into iTunes on the net. 

But yet....there is a solution.....and here it is... Sharepod.

http://lifehacker.com/5869827/how-t...-ipad-or-ipod-touch-to-your-computer-for-free


----------

